# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  cheap easy EFFECTIVE mass diet

## gooer

hey guys i've been gaining lots of (clean) weight on this diet. thought i'd post it because it's easy and i know i'd like to see a thread like this if i was figuring out a diet, especially one without spending too much $$. also any suggestions would be welcome

wake up: 3 scoops on whey, 2 o mega 3 vitamins

72 g protein 

meal 1: 6 eggs, 2 packets plain oatmeal

56 g protein 36 g carbs

meal 2: 6 eggs, 2 packets oatmeal

56 g protein 36 g carbs

pre work out: 3 scoops on whey, animal pak

72 protein

post work out: tuna shake (2 cans of tuna + water in a blender), 2 packets oatmeal

78 protein 36 carbs

meal 4: tuna shake

78 protein

meal 5: 
1-2 lbs steak/chicken or salmon
baked potato (or sweet potato sometimes)
large bowl of salad
head of broccoli (or corn sometimes)

can't even calculate this but its a lot of everything

before bedtime: 1 lb cottage cheese mixed with milk in a blender

64 g protein 12 g carbs


476 + protein (not including dinner meal 5) 120 g carbs (not including dinner which has carbs)

----------


## gooer

I forgot to mention that I gained about 60 pounds of clean muscle in 2 years on this diet (you can still see my abs) and I have the pictures to prove it.

----------


## Phate

> I forgot to mention that I gained about 60 pounds of clean muscle in 2 years on this diet (you can still see my abs) and I have the pictures to prove it.


how many cycles did you run over those two years and what did they consist of? personally i think it's not enough carbs but thats just me

----------


## gooer

> how many cycles did you run over those two years and what did they consist of? personally i think it's not enough carbs but thats just me


three

1 sustanon @ 500 a week x 10 weeks

2 test e/eq @ 500 a week x 14 weeks

all with proper pct and time off = time on

but i still maintain that it was the diet/hard work in the gym that put on the weight because i have friends that are doing much heavier cycles and didn't gain nearly as well

----------


## Phate

> three
> 
> 1 sustanon @ 500 a week x 10 weeks
> 
> 2 test e/eq @ 500 a week x 14 weeks
> 
> all with proper pct and time off = time on
> 
> but i still maintain that it was the diet/hard work in the gym that put on the weight because i have friends that are doing much heavier cycles and didn't gain nearly as well


oh i agree about diet/training being critical, i know a couple people that cycle and have horrible diets and i gain more than them(btw, i dont cycle, too young)

i was just asking to clarify, though don't you feel low on energy sometimes from the lack of carbs or do you have carb up days?

----------


## gooer

> oh i agree about diet/training being critical, i know a couple people that cycle and have horrible diets and i gain more than them(btw, i dont cycle, too young)
> 
> i was just asking to clarify, though don't you feel low on energy sometimes from the lack of carbs or do you have carb up days?


for the most part that's my diet, i don't really do 'carb up' days but i live down the street from a sushi restaurant so i get brown rice spicy tuna roll snacks all the time. 

honestly i don't notice it at all, i drink a moderate amount of caffeine during the day so i get a lot of energy from that. i never really considered my diet 'low carb' until i typed it up today. i tend to avoid them because i just equate carb with putting on fat. 

and good call on waiting man i just saw on your profile that you're 5'8 195 natty you are going to be a monster when you get on

----------


## Phate

> for the most part that's my diet, i don't really do 'carb up' days but i live down the street from a sushi restaurant so i get brown rice spicy tuna roll snacks all the time. 
> 
> honestly i don't notice it at all, i drink a moderate amount of caffeine during the day so i get a lot of energy from that. i never really considered my diet 'low carb' until i typed it up today. i tend to avoid them because i just equate carb with putting on fat. 
> 
> and good call on waiting man i just saw on your profile that you're 5'8 195 natty you are going to be a monster when you get on


thanks bro, yeah, im cutting right now, i'm about 190 at 8-9%, i'm gonna try to get to about 7% then just lean bulk till i'm 21 or so, then go get checked and tested and see if i'm ready, hopefully i'll be about 210-225 by then

----------


## silversurfer

> post work out: tuna shake (2 cans of tuna + water in a blender)
> before bedtime: 1 lb cottage cheese mixed with milk in a blender


hats off to you sir. Cause i just threw up in my mouth a little. lol

----------


## Phate

> hats off to you sir. Cause i just threw up in my mouth a little. lol


the things we do to look good huh

----------


## Jfew44

> hats off to you sir. Cause i just threw up in my mouth a little. lol


Haha Im still barfing over the tuna shake lol

----------


## Heavyduty68

not enough carbs for me in that diet. But we all have different needs. Tuna Shake! Ughhh.........

----------


## gooer

lol it's a tuna shake baby 

seriously compared to high rep heavy squats, jacking a needle in your thigh, etc. and all the other shit that goes along with a cycle a little tuna shake is nothing. man up

if you mix it with orange juice instead of water it actually tastes good

----------


## TranscriptionFactor

so you're eating basically 4 cans of tuna/day, a dozen eggs, a lb. of cottage cheese, a lb. or so of beef or chicken and 142gm in whey....and that works for you? Really, have you been sticking to that pretty much every day for 2 years? That's a lot of protein bro, 476+...how much do you weigh?

----------


## gooer

> so you're eating basically 4 cans of tuna/day, a dozen eggs, a lb. of cottage cheese, a lb. or so of beef or chicken and 142gm in whey....and that works for you? Really, have you been sticking to that pretty much every day for 2 years? That's a lot of protein bro, 476+...how much do you weigh?


210 lbs (fluctuates maybe 208 or whatever) at 6'1. used to be 150 at start. I wouldn't say I stick to it every day but probably 5 out of the 7 days of the week and on weekends I do the best I can.

----------


## Heavyduty68

well My hats off to you! Tuna shake with orange juice. Ill pass and go with a can of tuna with some olive oil in it or a little mayo,lol. But if thats you in avitar seems to be wrking for you. good luck with those shakes,lol.


> 210 lbs (fluctuates maybe 208 or whatever) at 6'1. used to be 150 at start. I wouldn't say I stick to it every day but probably 5 out of the 7 days of the week and on weekends I do the best I can.

----------


## FireGuy

60 lbs of lean every 2 years? At this rate you should be Mr Olympia by 2010!

----------


## gooer

> 60 lbs of lean every 2 years? At this rate you should be Mr Olympia by 2010!


not every 2 years. the *first* two years. everyone knows gains come the fastest when you first start. but i am still gaining

were you trying to be funny?

----------


## MattUK666

two cans of tuna and water in a blender?

oh my god lol

my hat is off to you for downing that!!

----------


## DeputyLoneWolf

Cool, thanks for posting.

----------


## mkrulic

this was supposed to be a thread on cheap and easy. I see the easy but wheres the cheap? Imho, too much protien coming from shakes. the cheapest route Ive found for protien is deer. I calculated it at .75/lb. and you get more protien and less fat per lb then any other meat you can get from the store.

----------


## Strong Bad

Where do you get your deer meat? I don't think I've ever seen it in the grocery stores out here in southern California  :Wink:

----------


## WARMachine

Kudos to you dude... Thats a gnarley diet...

Great rewards to not come without great sacrifice!

----------


## Narkissos

I was going to say that I don't like your diet in any way, shape, or form.

But... Going over it again... I realize I don't 'hate' it.

There's room for improvement... as with all diets.

The important thing is that you're covering your bases... and you're being consistent.

I would fathom that the latter consideration is the primary reason you've succeeded as you have.

Can't fault you there at all.

So kudos.

w/ regard to improvements, at minimum I'd add a fiber supplement.

I think the protein is too high... but if it aint broke, don't fix it  :Smilie: 

I wish you continued good luck bro.

-CNS

----------


## mkrulic

> Where do you get your deer meat? I don't think I've ever seen it in the grocery stores out here in southern California


got a friend who is going to fill two tags for me and I was thinking about getting a bow and just going and filling one that way. I can drive 20 mins from my house and be surrounded by them. 

I found that I pay $1.50 on avg for a 40 gram serving of pro. I do at least 400 grams a day. this costs me more than gear. I need a way to get this down. I know youall got some cost effective tricks out there.

----------

